# Hilife - What is your opinion on this food?



## catgirl1107 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for opinions, reviews or experiences in using the hilife brand.

A bit of background info as to why I am doing this is that I have a 9-10 week old kitten who has issues with a bit of a sensitive tummy. He has been treated by the vet for possible coccidia with panacur and amoxicillin. He no longer deposits that yucky yellow diarreah in the litter tray, but he does still have a dodgy tummy which seems to settle more so when hes on a bland diet of poached chicken.

I am thinking of trying him on hilife, previously he has been on whiskas (loves but gives him the runs) and I have also tried him on Eukanuba intestinal - which he eats for one day then refuses but his stools improved! 

So is hilife a good food to try him on? I might sound thick but should I use kitten or adult - is there much difference between the two?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a decent mid-quality food. Grain free, but not starch free, and having a 50% meat content. Overpriced, for what it is, I would always buy it on 3 for 2. You should stick to the basic pate, natures essentials or tempt-me chicken flavours. Some of the others are incomplete and/or contain sugar.

Two of mine have sensitive tummies and they tolerate it well, though I don't feed it often at all.

With high quality foods the difference between adult and kitten tends to be unimportant. With Hilife, I would stick to the kitten version to be on the safe side.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I often start my kittens off on HiLife kitten and find they tolerate it well. Another in the same sort of price/type range is Natures Menu which I also use in weaning without problems.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I use it as a small part of my food rotation, along with Butchers Classic and Carny.

Mine like it a bit too much! Often gulping it down and on the one occasion one has been sick because they ate it too fast. No tummy troubles though.


----------



## catgirl1107 (Oct 12, 2013)

That's good to know that it is tolerated well and doesn't cause any tummy upsets. I think I will get some tomorrow and try and give him a small bit mixed in with the poached chicken, hopefully it wont upset his tummy!! Which sort is best to buy, jelly, gravy or pate?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

The kitten line is pate only. From the adult line (if you feed it) just avoid the tuna favors, the indulge-me product and the tempt-me 'poutry presentation'.


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

How come you should avoid the tuna and poultry presentation ones?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

The poultry presentation product is junk; 8% flavour meat, flours, added sugars. Yuck. It is of the same quality as, say, Felix.

Tuna should be fed only as an occasional great in any form. It is implicated in a number of morbidities, not least because of its high mercury content. It is a completely unnatural food for a cat yet is has an addictive quality. Personally I keep it in reserve for emergency use where extreme treats are called for.


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Mine love both, eek!!
Is the regular chicken in jelly better?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Depends what you mean by regular chicken in jelly. Hilife has a confusing range and a jumbled marketing strategy. People refer to Hilife cat food as though it were homogeneous but it ranges from 'Natures Essentials' (mostly quite good) down to 'Pets Pantry' (some of the very worst cat food on the market). In between you have 'tempt me' which has a mixture of the good, bad and ugly; then indulge me, which isn't really cat food at all. :::

Thank god these people are not running the country. But then again.....

If you mean tempt-me chopped chicken in jelly, yes that one is pretty good.


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, confusing!
Yup, I meant the temp me chopped chicken one.
Thanks


----------



## Vista (Oct 4, 2013)

I fed my 2 on the Tempt me range for a while as an alternative to the likes of Sheba. I now use the Tetra packs of Bozita but the 190g ones and they love it and have experienced no digestion issues in anyway.


----------

